# Offer Letter (salary) issue



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello guys,

Please i am looking for advise as soon as possible

I got offer letter the package is 8000 Aed

1- fist issue the basic salary is 3000 aed !! Others are benifits 
So the thing in case i will ask for a loan they will consider my basic salary Only or all the package


2- they promised to give me 500 aed for fuel & 500 mobile 
But its not counted or mentioned with package , should i ask them to include before i sign the contract


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Fahad88 said:


> So the thing in case i will ask for a loan they will consider my basic salary Only or all the package


This is pretty common, it's just a way for companies to save on severance benefits, the banks will consider all the package.

About the allowances for mobile and fuel, if they are not mentioned maybe they will be based on out-of-pocket expense reimbursment (ie, you submit your phone bill and they will reimburse up to 500 aed/mo): if they will keep their promise (in and out the offer letter, what it matters is just the labour contract) depends on how serious the company is.


----------



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for your reply,

Can u correct me plz if i am wrong 

If i will ask for salary certificate its written 8000 the bank will give me loan vase on this amount nt only the basic salary so they include home allowance etc


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Fahad88 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply,
> 
> Can u correct me plz if i am wrong
> 
> If i will ask for salary certificate its written 8000 the bank will give me loan vase on this amount nt only the basic salary so they include home allowance etc


Usually the salary certificates include total amount and/or itemized details of the allowances. The labour contract is the same, it doesn't state only the basic, so don't worry.

But, anyway, is just a piece of paper by your company hr, they can write whatever they want inside: so your mileage may vary.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Fahad88 said:


> 2- they promised to give me 500 aed for fuel & 500 mobile
> But its not counted or mentioned with package , should i ask them to include before i sign the contract


if it is not reimbursement but an allowance, get it in the contract


----------

